

How to deal with TSA when you have children - jamestr1

There have been a few disturbing posts about the TSA touching people's children as part of their pat down procedures, and even one case of them taking the child out of the parent's line of site without their permission.  As a parent, I find this incredibly concerning.  Anyone have good ideas how to handle this situation without winding up in prison for assault ?  Granted, this post references an old incident, way before this stuff heated up, but it's a subject that's bound to show up again. Link ---&#62; http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?singlepost=2276029
======
cheald
My wife and I have decided that we're just not going to fly at all unless it's
really critical that we do so. Anything inside 1,000 miles or so, we'll just
drive. Anything outside of that we're just not going to travel. That means
that we don't get to see some parts of our family, who live on the other side
of the country, and we're not happy about that, but it's a necessary
sacrifice.

I'll have to do some traveling for business, but that won't be with my son.
Until there are sweeping changes for the better, no airline will have our
personal business.

------
wyclif
The best way to deal with it right now IMO is to opt out of flying altogether
and start hammering the bottom line of American airlines. Before someone
comments that "the airlines don't have jurisdiction over the TSA", I would
simply remind everyone that the airline lobbyists are very powerful in
Washington and have been complicit with the new procedures. When the airlines
feel the heat financially, they'll see the light. Regarding John Pistole's
recent tough talk, I predict that he'll fold by Christmas.

------
kyrai
The whole TSA taking the child story apparently was half way made up.. at
least according to the TSA. [http://blog.tsa.gov/2009/10/response-to-tsa-
agents-took-my-s...](http://blog.tsa.gov/2009/10/response-to-tsa-agents-took-
my-son.html)

